# new recents photos



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image011.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image010.jpg

I know its not much to look at, But it takes time,lol

I have only been training 20 months

I dont want the big fat look but more of the lean mean look


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't knock yourself 10st you'r doing fine. If anything you got a good base to muscle up. Keep it up man!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks fine from this side of the screen. You'll always be your own worst critic.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

looking good fella, 20 months isn't long, arms shoulders and chest look well muscled. Bit worrying where your right hand is on that second shot tho.... ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

mmm 20mths? id like to know what you been doing for those 20mths.... it defo aint lifting weights..

Your doing well mate, more muscled up than me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

:jerkit:

you got some nice shape coming on bud-

stick with it


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

explain what you mean ali, what makes u think i aint been lifting weights for 20 months


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

by the way folks,,im now dead on 11st,,no more 10st muscleman.lol

ps: Ali, i have been lifting heavy weights for 20 months.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Good pec shape developing there and neat biceps coming through too.:clap2:

What do you do for abs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

lots of sit ups using weights and lots of core exercises...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> explain what you mean ali, what makes u think i aint been lifting weights for 20 months


It was a JOKE!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doesnt seem like anyones laughing.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yor doing good m8 you should change your forum name to 11stone muscleman now lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> doesnt seem like anyones laughing.


Well you never laugh do you. Actually Cal i think they call it witt and humour go and look it up.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

nice work mate lgood improvement and the weights going on, and as cellarat said your always your worst critic i certainly am mine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Can i change my name to 11stMUSCLEMAN??

I forgot to mention it Ali, but Cal has bigger legs than you.Dont get upset tho,

Dont worry,It was a JOKE,


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no dude a only mate can make a jke.

when you continually dog a mans threads its purely out of order and taking the p1ss.

god alone knows why you havent been banned yet.

homophobia-bullying-bullsh1tting there was a time at MC when that was actually enuff to receive one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

well said cal?

i think he's jealous cause he wishes he was nice and lean like me,,,,

do more cardio ali and the FAT will soon drop off, lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> no dude a only mate can make a jke.
> 
> when you continually dog a mans threads its purely out of order and taking the p1ss.
> 
> ...


haha, try growing up a little. This is a forum dear and mostly male and we do like to chat and have a laugh and yeah at times poke a bit of fun around. Its a male thing. When was the last time you had a laugh.

Idea go loan Russel Brands DVD, might help you to lighten up a little.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> god alone knows why you havent been banned yet.


Exactly!

No other board i use would put up with such a troll .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

listen fatty,,,U NEED TO GROW UP


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh dear. Another day - another picture thread - and another example of Ali showing his true colours.

I've lost count of the number of picture threads that Ali has used to display his "wit". Unfortunately, from where I'm sitting that "wit" only comes across as deep insecurity, envy and bitterness.

Definate progress there 10stone. I like your attitude to your training and I'm sure the results will be longer lasting than the get-big-quick merchants.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well said spotty!

(you see that was mildy funny cos i`m a mate, using a term of derision,as an example, that you use on him, without causing the offence that you do.if it wasnt for purposes of an example in this thread it`d be simply insulting.which usually-you are!

mind you every kingdom has a court jester i spose...)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> well said spotty!
> 
> (you see that was mildy funny cos i`m a mate, using a term of derision,as an example, that you use on him, without causing the offence that you do.if it wasnt for purposes of an example in this thread it`d be simply insulting.which usually-you are!
> 
> mind you every kingdom has a court jester i spose...)


No probs Baldy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Gosh im shocked, crazycal1 gets into a disagreement and his 2 best buddies jump in, big lad.

Forum rules: 1) Only Cal and his mates can joke around,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks For your comments Spotty,sorry i mean Squatty,lol

Can i change my username?

I have had enough of going to the gym, sharing my weights with all the newbies,so i have got myself a bench press.dumbells,barbell,100kg weights.I will also save £35 per month from not going to the gym,,,,i will enjoy training HARD in my own home,,,,WICKED


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Can i change my username?


PM MMUK....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice work 11stMuscleman - good progress in 20 months and nice to see that you have the balls to post a picture that is not blurry and distorted to try and make you look bigger (not pointing fingers at anyone on this board...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for your comments, i got my mirror from argos,,i think he got he's from the funfair,,the one where it makes them look bigger,,lol lol


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

CMinOZ said:


> (not pointing fingers at anyone on this board...)


Are you sure your not lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Are you sure your not lol


I hope thats not aimed at me gents... :rage: :becky:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Jealousy, at the end of the day you all wanna look bigger, as for you ozzy why don't you put your pic up? you can hide behind you turkey mate, cos its probably bigger than you.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting sick of threads turning into playground squabbles!!

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Jealousy, at the end of the day you all wanna look bigger, as for you ozzy why don't you put your pic up? you can hide behind you turkey mate, cos its probably bigger than you.


 :ban:

Nath is right... No squabbling... :focus:

Keep up the good work 11st. What are your big 3 lifts right now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

My 3 big lifts are:

Bench 90kg 4 reps

Squat 120kg 4 reps

Dead 130 kg 1-2 reps

Not bad for 20 months work,,,all done on the dreaded smith machine tho...never tried on barbell


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Your squatting power is awsome dude!!!!!!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> My 3 big lifts are:
> 
> Bench 90kg 4 reps
> 
> ...


Hello mate, just wondering why you don't use the barbell or db's rather than the smith machine??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> My 3 big lifts are:
> 
> Bench 90kg 4 reps
> 
> ...


Switch to the Barbell if you can


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

there still good lifts even though on a smith machine, nothing wrong with the smith machine.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> there still good lifts even though on a smith machine, nothing wrong with the smith machine.


But he will build a stronger core and stronger stabalising muscles by moving away from the Smith and onto the free bar.

I don't have any issues with ROM on the Smith - others may disagree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

i see what your saying Tall, but got to disagree as there is no evidence to support this, just say so.

The Smith allows for a strict movement and does not really make any allowance for cheating where as free weights do. If wmith machine is used right then it can be a great tool in any gym. great for military press and all basic movements.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to sort of agree and disagree. The smith isn't a bad machine but definately has it's limitations. I personally believe that the lack of movement other than straight up and down could cause injury during heavy lifts. I feel very uncomfortable using one and much prefer barbell. Can't recall ever seeing a powerlifter using one but I'm sure theres a video out there somewhere that we'll see soon.






But it could help prevent


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Smith machine is ok for a push press and hanging your towel on.

Thats it imo


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> i see what your saying Tall, but got to disagree as there is no evidence to support this, just say so.
> 
> The Smith allows for a strict movement and does not really make any allowance for cheating where as free weights do. If wmith machine is used right then it can be a great tool in any gym. great for military press and all basic movements.


Hi Ali,

Sorry - previous post was a bit lazy of me. There have been studies done to show any exercises which use an 'unstable' or 'free' weight will as a result of the instability recruit more muscle fibres in the stabilising muscles.



> Can J Appl Physiol. 2005 Feb;30(1):33-45
> 
> Trunk muscle activity increases with unstable squat movements.
> 
> ...


So I'm not saying ditch the Smith - but he will get more benefits in other lifts if he did move away from the smith and onto the Olly bar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Err, my point entirely, ( recruit more muscle fibers in the stabilizing muscles) and with this you get my pull from other muscles assisting the lift, where as the smith allows for isolation. And possibly more emphasis on the muscle been worked.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Err, my point entirely, ( recruit more muscle fibers in the stabilizing muscles) and with this you get my pull from other muscles assisting the lift, where as the smith allows for isolation. And possibly more emphasis on the muscle been worked.


In compound lifts the recruitment of additional muscle fibres would only make you stronger overall. So in lifts lift the Squat/Bench/Deadlift you really should be looking to get as much bang for your buck as you can.

Obviously with an isolation exercise such as Bicep curls you don't want to engage additional muscle - such as the back, as that would mean the targetted muscle wasn't being worked as hard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

i dont use dumbell cause my gym only has smith machines,,


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> i dont use dumbell cause my gym only has smith machines,,


that kinda squashes that debate lol.

how do you fins squatting on a smith mate? it used to kill my knees but im pretty sure thats down to poor form on my part though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this is a repeat of a debate in splints log...

if he thinks a smith machine is the way to go let him...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> this is a repeat of a debate in splints log...
> 
> if he thinks a smith machine is the way to go let him...


Err, where in this debate has anyone said that the Smith Machine is the way to go, i was merely just putting a different point across so that to get a better debate, rather than everyone just agreeing.

Personally i dont have a smith maching in my gym.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This debate has been had a million times on this board. The same conclusion (bar Ali) is reached every time.

Talls points are ones I have raised before and are the most important. The Smith machine is a towel rack and nothing more. Added to Talls points here is the fact that the smith causes an unnatural movement to be undertaken for most exercises. You move in archs predominantly in push exercises not in straight lines. Unnatural movements are a great way to injure yourself. Only use the smith as a beginner if you are not confident enough to use the 'proper' equipment.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh and Muscleman I think you have made good gains whilst keeping your BF low. Well done mate good job. You don't have any lagging bodyparts (legs?) so just keep doing what you're doing. Unless of course you want to bulk and cut which I don't think you do?

I'd speak to Cal about training if you don't already as you seem to want his kind of physique/look.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> This debate has been had a million times on this board. The same conclusion (bar Ali) is reached every time.
> 
> Talls points are ones I have raised before and are the most important. The Smith machine is a towel rack and nothing more. Added to Talls points here is the fact that the smith causes an unnatural movement to be undertaken for most exercises. You move in archs predominantly in push exercises not in straight lines. Unnatural movements are a great way to injure yourself. Only use the smith as a beginner if you are not confident enough to use the 'proper' equipment.


Squatting on the Smith Machine is a different kettle of fish to a free weight squat, and compensations must be appropriately made when using that equipment.

I've only ever seen anecdotal evidence to suggest it causes injury. But then again how many have had injuries from Flat benching with the olly bar...

As the Smith machine follows a linear path, this leaves two foot placements as viable options: A leg press style option where the knees come over the toes, or a feet forward option where the shins remain almost upright, and the hips move (more emphasis on the quads).

That assuming a back squat - foot placement would be marginally different to the leg press option on a smith front squat.

So personally my opinion remains the same - you will get more benefits from using the free bar (function strength being one example), but the Smith is a viable option. Correct ROM for the machine / exercise should always be followed to avoid injury.

I did fairly well Smith Squatting (Double at 192.5kgs) without sustaining any Smith related injuries, but now that I have access to a Power Rack / Squat Rack I chose to use that option over the Smith.

I suspect Ali's comments were made just to "get a discussion going"...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and just to throw a spanner in the works - I don't like doing Shoulder Presses on the Smith, but do I like Behind The Neck Presses with the Olly bar.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, this all kicked off didn't it! Whatever the outcome of the great smith debate, you're doing well 11stMuscleman, keep it up and definitely have a chat with Cal as his advice is pretty much always bang on.

And as for you Ali M, you want to see my photos they're in my log, their not that impressive but at least they're clear. I don't have current photo's though will happily post them when I have them. What matters more to me are my lifts, which will be stronger than yours for sure...layball:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Wow, this all kicked off didn't it! Whatever the outcome of the great smith debate, you're doing well 11stMuscleman, keep it up and definitely have a chat with Cal as his advice is pretty much always bang on.
> 
> And as for you Ali M, you want to see my photos they're in my log, their not that impressive but at least they're clear. I don't have current photo's though will happily post them when I have them. What matters more to me are my lifts, which will be stronger than yours for sure...layball:


Lol. CM that was a bit underhand a below the belt... Very very funny though. :high5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Well you have to laugh "LOL" there ive laughed, yes seen your pics and you need to lift heavier mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bang out of order to comment on someones pics in that way ali.

mocking someones current state of progress is not cool.

CMinOZ mate respect for how far youve come.

moderators are sposed to moderate not just give advice......


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Well you have to laugh "LOL" there ive laughed, yes seen your pics and you need to lift heavier mate.


Great advice, maybe that's what I've been doing wrong:jerkit:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image011.jpg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image010.jpg
> 
> ...


Have you got a back and a wheels shot mate?


----------

